# 5th March is test day - anybody else on the same rollercoaster ??



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all
Testing on 5th March

(.)(.) are very heavy and sensitive.
Over tired, but I think that is the pre-ivf stress oozing out of me
Very little energy, but possibly my built in 'take things slowly' controller

Oh - and of course the watch of the panties for spotting/bleeding, the continuous worry of the what ifs and in contradiction the planning of the nursery.

Anybody else got anything similar ??  or different ??

Susie
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am not testing then hun but wishing u loads of luck with the 2ww

Kate xx​


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Kate

Read about your new neighbours - I don't envy you at all.

Susie
X


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Suzie,
Im testing on 7th so not far behind you (I think we may be alone around these dates cos I started a thread for 7th and no one responded (unless no one likes me of course    
) 
I am ttc au natral until next lot of tx turns up.
Have had so much BMS that I never want to look at another w*lly again 

Syptoms for today
(day 4)
hard bloated belly
windy 
indijestion
sore ribs
tired 
spotty
achey
HUNGRY!!!!

All caused by too much BMS


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello Miss Contrary,

I am testing on 5th March too  .

My boobies are a bit sensitive, I think this is the hrt though.

This time next week I think I'll be going doolally.

Have a good weekend, I am going to put my feet up and stuff my face.

Good luck

Kerri xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Baby Maggie ~ i've locked the other thread as you're posting on here else I'll lose track of threads 

Snowdrop ~ you're very welcome to come and join the FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS thread.......i'll leave the link for you or you can find it near the top of the 2ww board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85261.0

You'll find a few people testing around the same time 

Loads of luck to you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Kerri, Hi baby maggie - thanks for sharing symptoms

It's so confusing as Monthly Cycle symptoms are so similar to PG.

Have spots starting today
Forgot to add one prominent vein on each (.)(.)
I am very hot and so lethargic
Coffee and tea hold no interest for me either (normally a tea freak)

Also - uncomfortable in both ovarian areas (but could be I am not drinking enough)

I start a new job next week (what a time eh.. ) but it's a 6 month contract and so I hope that will take my mind off the never ending wait. Took redundancy 3 months ago and the staying at home with the dog is driving me mad.

Good luck with next week (and the few days) - don't forget to add any symptom changes

Susie
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Your sympyoms sound promising Hun 

No probs Lizzy 

Hi kerri, sensitive boobies, I long for those! sure sign when I was pregnant.

Keep the faith girls. xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I had my et yesterday and am due to test on 9 March.

Et was horrendous as I have a "kink" in my womb and it was hard to get the little blighters in there.  Had 2 grade 1 cells put back in.

Came home and had slight bleeding but DH seems to think the dr told him this was normal.  Have had quite a lot of browny discharge this morning.  Does anyone know if this is normal?

Have sore boobs but have had these for a while now.

Hope to speak to you all soon.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## meercat71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello there
I has my ET yesterday, I too had a horrible experience - bladder was so full it was agony, and speculum hurt as I have kinky bits (I hate smears for the same reason)... had my feet up all day yesterday and am sitting in PJs today just chilling.
My boobs are hideously sore and have been for a few days at least - just the progesterone i think (deep joy)
Am due to test on 7th March - good luck to all C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know I am testing March 5th too. Hope it's a lucky day for us Miss Contrary & Snowdrop   Hope the 7th & 9th are good days too  

Meercat- I was the same at ET. Had drunk too much so they put a catheter in to drain some off     Felt more comfortable and the backache disappeared after that though   Turns out I've got 'kinky' bits too so too a while to get the little embies in but I did see them go into the right place at last.

Love and luck to all

Maz x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All

Kerry - ref your initial bleeding, unsure of what but if you have a kink then it may have had a surface scratch (fresh blood is red). Ref browny stuff - hard to say but alot of people experience implantation bleeding (takes a few days to come out hence the browny colour)

Maz - everything crossed for you. I don't think I have kinky bits but on my 1st IVF there were 3 attempts at ET as one of the little bugg**s would not come out of the tube. 

Meercat71 - did you have blastocyst transfer  - good luck

My Boobie soreness seems to be dissipating (see that as a bad sign)   but hey, this is what we all do on the 2ww - Yes one day and No the next.

 to us all

Susie (Miss Contrary)
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi ladies 

SYMPTOMS CHECK FOR YOU AND ME 
Feel sick after eating
constipation
niggly twinges in belly
back ache
everything ache actually 
spotty skin
tired
No sore boobies 

Hope you are all well?
xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

5th march is my test date but 5th march is a monday!!!

hope everyones fine


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya, I'm a '5th March' tester too

I thought it seemed a bit soon tho  ...only had blasts put in on Sat (24th), but the clinic said 10 days so I'm not complaining!

I've got no symptoms WHATSOEVER! No twinges, aches, cramps, sore (o)(o)'s, NOTHING! Just feel completely normal. Which I guess is a bad sign  . But I'll enjoy the week off work and princess treatment from dh while it lasts...

Anyway lots of luck ladies  
Elle x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

every one gets different signs and symptoms with there BFP hun so dont worry 
Welcome to our little testing club my lovely, Im due to test on 6th or 7th not sure yet  and I have horrid back pain and nasty AF type pains already  but who knows eh?


----------



## JellyR (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in - I test on 5th March too (if I can manage to wait that long!).

Symptom check so that you're up to date:
Loads and loads of spots - nice!
Slightly sore (.)(.)s
Strange pain across my entire stomach - not really like AF but difficult to describe.
Really dodgy emotions - putting DH through has paces!

Just want to pass on loads of      for the rest of you ladies testing in the next week or so.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Susie ,
I would like to wish you  for the 5th march i shall have my fingers crossed for you hun just keep thinking    take care and keep us posted nicky   
  .


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Im feeling really emotional today and feeling like Im going to come on my period any moment now. its horrible,
its not really BAD AF type pains, but a dull ache if you know what I mean.


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies and welcome JellyR - the more the merrier

Petdowe - thanks for well wishes to the thread and the much wanted   

What a rollercoaster we are all having - it's horrible.

Not that I am a phsycologist....  but the mind is a funny thing. I believe that because we know we are 'technically' PG from the time of ET we tend to over analyse everthing wondering if our body will hold onto our little embies.

Elle - don't worry about not having all/some of the symptoms discussed, as baby maggie said, everyone gets different symptoms. One can read and surmise all day long but everybody is different - you hear so many story's whereby people have given birth and did not know they were PG and people who feel implantation and every single body change.

I think I send myself into worry mode looking for things that mean it will be a good outcome but have started checking the tissue after each pee since Sunday.

But in spite of what I have just said about worrying myself over things I have no control over - here is an update for you

ANGRY   (My sign of AF)
UPSET over nothing  
Twinges across the womb area
Uncomfortable Ovaries
Increased appetite (My sign of AF)
A need for SUGAR (Normally chocolate craving at AF)
Headaches
Constant Restlessness
HOT (My sign of AF)
Want   time with hubbie but no way as I think I may push the embies out

LOST
Heavy (o)(o)
Good Feeling

Hi Lotsky - sounds like similar emotions going on

Who's bought a test kit yet  I purposely have not in case I get tempted to do an early one - be good now. Many people have tested early to find an ne- but found at proper testing they were an ne+


Have a good few days

Susie
xxxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning girls 
We all seem to have the same symptoms.
This 2ww is dragging on and on and on.....
My positivity is really staring to fade 
Hope everyone is well? send me some positive thoughts if anyone has any


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Baby Maggie/Miss Contrary/Lotsky/Jelly R and all the others on here

I have been reading your posts and nodding and smiling in recognition as I read through your symptoms and the emotions they have caused.  It is crazy, isn't it?  If I obsessed as much over other aspects of my life such as my finances or diet I could be a very rich thin person! 

I definitely take some comfort from reading the 2WW results - Lips had a BFP this morning and had some symptoms similar to those we all seem to be experiencing and now has given me some hope that you really have no idea what way the treatment has gone until you test.

I am meant to be testing on Sunday but DH will be away so we have agreed to test on Sat morning - 3rd - only 2 more wake-ups before then ...

Good luck to all of you and keep your chins up.

Tishy xx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks ladies, this is REALLY getting to me now......still 4 days to go   I'm going to start chewing up the carpet soon!

I also had increased appetite yesterday, then felt very sick, but think that might have been down to the jumbo pack of Haribo I scoffed at 9pm. That might also account for the sudden bloatedness, which has now gone down again.

I keep poking away at the old nipplettes, but they just refuse to get sore. Maybe I should get some clamps and see if they respond then   This lack of proper symptoms is driving me  

I'm still not having any pains/twinges in the abdo/pelvic area either, EVEN after dh gave me an 'O' yesterday  , sorry, tmi......I know I shouldn't be doing that sort of thing but it reached the point of no return if you know what I mean!

Anyway, I haven't bought any pee sticks yet......maybe tomorrow and I might test a day early.

   to you all ladies.....I hope it works out for us xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just tested, (what a T*t i am!)
Im only 8 days past ovulation, I just had this funny notion that if i was pregnant it would be there now 
Its not made me feel any better just less positive, my AF is not even due for another 9 days (what a mug ).
I horrid movement in my belly and have had all along, I surpose it could be implanting at this time? 
What a d*ck!
sorry girls help needed


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Maggie

You are not a tw*t hun.

Many women have tested early got a BFN and then went on to get a BFP.  You know yourself that it is far too early to test at the mo, therefore the test you have just done means b*gger all.

You put them nasty pee sticks away or else we'll have to send the boys round   

Take care

Kerri x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks babe.
I dont have any left, it was the second one in a 2pk from last month 
It was because it was there and DH is away and I so want to give him good news when he returns, ahh well what will be will be.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

i am desperate to test too. Adelaide on the ICSI thread tested early and got her fab BFP now I want mine 

Ive texted DH to buy me some pee sticks on the way home. Surely it could be positive tomorrow which is 13 days after EC. 
Clinic have given me test date of 5 March which in my eyes is 17 days after EC. 
I JUST WANT TO KNOW

anyone with any symptoms. Im symptom mad at the mo. 
( even been sticking my finger up u know where to see if there was any blood sorry TMI ) :- 

Lotsky


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Lotsky,

I was tempted to do that earlier today  

I would try to hold off testing as long as possible.  

Take care

Kerri x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Ladies.
I hope you have all laid off the pee sticks? 

I have got really bad tummy ache, it feels like day b4 AF comes and stinging pain in my back.
I think its nearly over for me  although my period not due till 7th march?

Anyone else have this symptom?


----------



## Macks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello all,

5th March is my test date too. I am new to this site as only joined yesterday. I had browny discharge for two days but has now turned to bleeding today so am convinced will get a BFN on Monday ! 

Good luck to all you guys testing around then too, hope it is posative! 

Love Macks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I still have 8 days until I can test and its driving me mad.  

Have had really sore (.) (.) since treatment began and af type pains but today I am slightly constipated and have smelly dark coloured wee, Im sorry tmi!!!

Congratulations to all of those ladies who tested positive.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am due to test on the 6th....I have slightly sore (.)(.), that's all. Yesterday I have very dull AF type feeling...but gone now.

Today I feel normal.....  I hope my embies are implanting   
Checked the colour of my nipples and they haven't changed at all, I wwas told they get darker when you are pregnant..nit sure when exactly that is meant to happen.

Bhav


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I get smelly dark wee too 
Dont have it yet but Im a bit behind you I think?
We all have very similar symptoms. 
Gonna spread a little dust for us all


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya,

I'm starting to get symptoms...not smelly dark wee (are you drinking enough?) but have started to feel the following:

-AF 'sensation'....not pains as such, just a pressure/fullness in that area
-Eating loads (but that might just be cos I'm at home and raiding the fridge, where normally I'm at work and don't get the luxury!)
-Cried a lot yesterday and day before......that might just be the fear of getting a BFN though, anti climax effect

God, I wish this week would hurry up and be over.....it's torture!

Elle x

PS I've changed my photo....a bit late but I've finally worked out how to do it!!


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi everyone
my test date is 6th,  my tummy is so round I feel like a balloon,  and have been tired for the past few days.  I think it is wishfull thinking on my part.  Good luck to you all    
Maiax


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi to all the newbies who have just joined the site 

Just so you don't miss it, there is a Mar/Apr 2WW Testers thread that you are more than welcome to join.....you'll find a few others there testing around the same day. You'll also find the 2ww list there 

Here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86688.0

Much luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Wondering whether I can join you!!?    I test on 5th March after my 2nd attempt at IUI.
I am going so      unbelievable. 
Have   a lot the last few days as feel exactly the same as last time.  
Have had AF cramps for the last 5 days and a headache today (which is normally a sign of AF for me) it feels like Af is going to start any time!

Anyway, I am going to draw a line under my negative thoughts and start thinking Pos !!!
Only trouble is I have just been and bought my pg tests and its says I can do them up to 4 days early which is today!! Dh is away snowboarding (really BAD timing   ) i did let him go and he's been so excited I don't want to spoil it for him!!! He is the one that normally stops me from testing but seeing as he isn't here ....... I will have to find some will power from you guys   

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Gang and welcome to our newbies

Sorry.. been away.. New Job and have had 2 nights away this week as part of my induction

Great to hear from everybody.. 

Hey guys - reiterating Elle - if you have dark smelly wee are you drinking enough !!!! I try and drink at least 1.5L of water a day plus I have a few cups of tea. If poss, I also have an energy drink.

Oh how our bodies confuse us - 

Quite a funny comment from tishy about being a rich thin woman  

Maggie - you are a little  for testing....  but completely understandable. Prime reason why I have not bought any yet.

Macks - have you called your clinic and discussed. I agree it is not a great sign   but don't give up hope. I don't know how the body works but I sometimes wonder how the body manages to 'discard' the deficient embies and retain the good after implantation.

NEW SYMPTOMS
Had sweats last night. Got up to pee about 4am and my nightdress was soaking (wear one when away).
Veins on breasts (Sign of AF)

Existing..........
Emotional   
Twinges
loads of peeing (but that could be because I drink so much)
Appetite is dissipating (Not a good sign as I start to lose app a few days from AF)
Still feel negative.. can't seem to get out of it
I check my (o)(o) at every opportunity
Check for signs of AF continually
Tired - have had to have strong coffee to keep me awake

Maryclarey - - - don't do it. Every doctor recommends the day of or after as often the levels are not high enough to detect. Hold on there girl and may the force be with you. Come on girls, lets have a   and support Maryclarey.

Lotsky - if you think about it, EC is technically when the egg is released from the ovary. The fertility window is 2 days after that (so I believe) and then in most cases a positive outcome is 'accurate' 14 days thereafter. Those who have ET at blast stage have a lesser waiting period as their embies have matured outside of the womb hence the 10/11 day wait (again, not an expert on this one).

Come on girlie's, only a few days left to go

catch up soon

Susie
xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

hello hows everything going with everyone. 
? Im hopeful today


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I still have AF pains Lotsky, how bout you?
Have read your diary today and as you requested "no comment" from me, but can I not do a little  for you? its only a little one 
How bad are your AF pains? can you explain them?


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Lotsky, I've just looked at your diary too   sounds like good news...really hope so  . I was wondering tho.....how come we test on same day? If I'm correct in thinking you had blast xfer on 18th, that's more than a 10 day wait...I only had bt last sat (24th) yet I'm testing on 5th too?

Maryclarey.....don't do it just yet......think you're doing it tomorrow....then tomorrow think Sun (you get the idea!) it's easier to get through that way!

No symptoms for me, apart from feeling sick AFTER eating. Usually for me that's a sign of af.....when I was pg (7 years ago) I only got morning sickness before I ate, oh and I went off all the things I loved. Sadly I'm still gorging the things I love  

Ah well, pump up the PMA, that's what dh keeps saying    . 

Macks - has your bleeding stopped now? It's not necessarily the end hun...but I'll march out the signs for you so it can get lost:

     

Elle

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, been back at work this week and quite busy. Sounds like you've all got the same symptoms as me, more or less.

I'm finding it hard now to remember what happened last time round so feel like i've got nothing to compare this too   All my posts were lost in the site hack last year so I can't even check what my symptoms were.

I've still got sore (.)(.) but mine are like this for a week before AF anyway. I had a lot of discomfort last week after EC/ET but that had all disappeared. Kind of back today as a heavy feeling and I could swear that I can feel myself bleeding (sorry TMI) but you know what I mean; that moment when you know AF has arrived and you are caught short without any tampons  . So basically am knicker checking and wiping like mad driving myself   and probably heading for cystitis if I'm not careful    

The one thing I have been this time is a lot more   , last few days have just found it hard to keep upbeat. Managed not to   but came close today. Looks like I'm not the only one though.

Hope you are all staying strong and keeping away from the peesticks     Are you all doing HPTs on Monday or is anyone else getting bloods done like me? That 3 hour wait for the results is an absolute killer 

Anyway girls it's almost the weekend so hope you've got nice things planned to keep you occupied.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jillypops,

Just wanted to let you know how sorry I am things didn't work out this time around . Look after yourself and sending you heaps of                  for next time.

Take care
Love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Jillypops,

Really sorry    

Go and have a drink.....you deserve it.

xx


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Jillypops - my heart is with you.
I too have just started bleeding. Whilst is is 'old' blood, this is the way my AF always starts. Have not told hubbie yet - prob should.

Good luck to everybody else. 

Susie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Susie hun, huge  for you. Hoping it's nothing to worry about, but you know your body best   Take care of yourself and do tell DH, you're both in this together and you need him right now. Hope you get lots of cuddles. Look after each other and stay strong for the future    

Thinking of you
Maz x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Just to confirm the questions people asked on the thread, 
I had egg collection on Fri 16 feb and then blast transfer on wed 21st. Test date 5th March!!
Im having cramps very similar to AF type cramps. 
Perhaps TMI coming up but i know some people want to compare. 
Its kind of a dull throbbing up your who ha where you feel really like somethings tight or pressing on it from within. The cramps come and go varying in strength. 
My boobies are also heavy but could be side effect of cyclogest. 
Im currently on day 15 of the 2ww and know its a) soon over cause the fat lady sings or b) party time cause the singing doesnt come. Monday will tell with a blood test and until then Im trying not to over analyse. 
My clinic only test you on day 17 of the 2ww. so If I can get through the next 48 hours Ill be pleased, over the moon delighted. 
Is anyone having similar symptoms. 
Oh and for those of you that have a little bit of blood ( not definite AF ) but just a few brownish 'streaks' my sister had that when she popped out her second dd.    

hoping for us all we have some luck soon
Oh and a word of advice before testing, read www.peeonastick.com in detail before you do. Any questions about results will be answered then. xx
xxxxxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lotsky,

I was awoken at 6am this morning by the mother of all cramps. Had to get up as I was convinced I'd ruined the mattress not to mention the new duvet cover   . I've been cramping ever since and it's right across my lower back with the very occasional twinge around my left ovary area. This for me is absolutely bang on CD 1 cramping and I should be onto my 2nd or 3rd tampon by now but despite 5 trips to the loo not a spot yet. It's driving me insane           
Breasts are still tender but nothing like they were during the week.

The only shred of   that I'm clinging onto is the fact that I never felt this CR*P last time round and it resulted in a BFN (initial chemical), so maybe this is what a BFP feels like 

Either way I bl**dy well wish this would hurry up and go away because it hurts like hell.  

Really hope everyone is having a much better morning than I am             

Maz x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all

Still brown blood (more like a discharge)
DH is not the most empathic of people. Because he failed to ask me what was wrong after my complete silence all morning I just lost it with him and told him how uncaring and selfish he is (still     - so is that good )

I do hold out some hope as it is not yet a full AF but full on symptoms of AF and now getting abdominal cramps.

To add confusion my (O)(O) are veiny with large aureas

Lotsky, if you are still reading through, do you think/know it's a full AF ? Here's some     thoughts for you

Where is everybody else on this rollercoaster?

love Susie

xxx


----------



## Mumble (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Baby Maggie et al!! Was nice reading everyone's posts! i'm waiting for a blood test result on March 7th too! Had mild OHSS after egg retrieval, but those symtoms have eased up a little. Very nervous about Wed, don't wanna be disappointed so tryin not to think about it! Good luck to everyone!!!! I hope everyone gets some excellent news :0)


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

to those of you worrying about AF cramps, SO AM I. 
Apparently it can swing either way, really. You can be having the mother of AF cramps because the womb is stretching for baby or its preparing to bleed- Either!
It really isnt over untill youve got full blown AF or you are confirmed via a blood test for pregnancy. 

There is nothing we can do. However I too have been over worrying. Every five minutes to the loo to see if everythings still OK. Currently Day 15 since EC was Day 0. Blasts put back day 5 so Ive had now 10 days of yes but no but yes but no but. (v. Little Britain ). 
Im hoping beyond HOPE this is the one but have decided nothing is anything until Monday bloods, and that will reveal all. 

Its like waiting for exam results truly is.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all 

Jillypops, so sorry sweetie 
Lotsky, still got AF pains too and horrid stingibg in back of neck and back.
There is a link somewhere that shows a poll, in that 90% of ladies with BFP had horrid AF pains troughout the 2ww so stay  

Susie, I also was reading somewhere about ladies that got brown discharge b4 there BFP so again sweetie stay 

Good luck to mazv,mumble,mary,lizzy,maia,kjones,macks,bhiv and snowdrop did I miss anyone? so sorry if I did.

Not long now girls!
I got home from work today to find a letter from London college hospital inviting me for my IVF consultation, I havent had ttx for a couple of years now and feel reallyu strange (excited but too scaired to let myself be!)
I really pray that I dont have to go through that again and Wednesday brings me all my wildest dreams


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry Lotsky - in my confused state I addressed the sentence incorrectly-



Miss Contrary said:


> Lotsky, if you are still reading through, do you think/know it's a full AF ? Here's some    thoughts for you


Jillypops - apologies, how are you doing ? and re-directing my quote

Susie


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

I did a test at 5am this morning and it came up v v faint positive, so faint I'm not sure if I'm imagining it  

Have been feeling v sick over past 3 days, but haven't had AF cramps.....which I think are a good sign, it's the uterus stretching....unless of course it is AF approaching.

   to all...we're nearly there!

Elle


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Elle

          
That's great - When will you test again ??

I too felt like testing because of my bleed but have no tests in the house (on purpose) - asked hubbie to pick one up for me for testing tomorrow

Well done girl - look after yourself and your embies

Susie

XX


----------



## Mumble (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey, i may be being a really thick, but i've been reading abbreviations like BFN or AF, what do they mean?? i'm guessing BFN has to do with pregnancy/blood test?? but i can't seem to figure out BFN!!! please tell me someone that i'm not being really really stooopid!! also if someone is kind enough could they fill me in on the other abbreviations i may come across but may not know either!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Maz  
Miss contray  
I would like to wish you  and hope that your dreams will come true tomorrow i have my fingers crossed for the pair of you just keep thinking    love nicky.
Also  and  to everyone else that is testing very soon here is lots and lots of


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

*Mumble*- welcome to the thread. All the info you need is on the website just follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

*Nicky*- thanks for the    . Need all I can get, I'm terrified about tomorrow. The pain of last time is so fresh in my mind just now I just know I don't want to feel like that again 

*Susie*- still sounding good if it's not full AF   . Poor you with DH being a typical bloke. It's not his fault really that he just doesn't get the whole subtle signs thing. Men just don't have the capacity that women do for picking up on signs and signals. It's not that they can't empathise they just don't know how unless you tell them directly. Hope things were ok after you told him. He'd better be lavishing love, care and attention on you just now or else 

*Elle*- very cautious <congrats> a faint positive is still a positive. Hope it gets stronger for you by tomorrow 

*Lotsky*- have followed you thread on peer support so know what you've been going through. Post here tomorrow to let us know either way please 

The news from me is that my day from hell yesterday has all but gone. No cramps, no sore (.)(.) or prominent veins anymore, mood is much improved (thankfully  ). So is this a good thing or not, i have no idea aaaaaaaaaaargh  The only  thing I know is that still no AF, no spotting no nothing and I am checking about every 5 minutes   

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow and Wednesday too     

Maz x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Gang

Thanks Maz - typical blokey but he made me pancakes to make up for it. A bit of good news from me (I think ) My bleeding appears to have stopped (hope its not the calm before the storm though). Am thinking positive    and will be heading out in a min to purchase my tester  . Although I had a horrid dream last night that my AF started so I had o get up to check  

How is everybody's symptoms going 

I still have a need for sugar (hence the pancakes) - really have this thing for fruit gums at the mo.
DH tells me my (O)(O) look bigger and more veiny than usual (you cansee what he concentrates on)
Have pains in my lower left abdominal area (don't think that's good)
Very low energy
Restlessness

I have been keeping a diary of my thoughts and feelings and so following my outcome tomorrow I will post on the diary section.

Take care all and loads of   and   for testers this coming week

Susie
XXX


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow - tested at 00:23 (thought it was morning) and got a  . Not what I expected but happy and nervous all at same. Not celebrating quite yet as the memory of my excitement and then MC at the 5th week last year still haunts me.

Wow - 

hope testers this week will also get some good news

Throwing some   around

Susie
(Miss Contrary)
xxxxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Susie...

   on your  

     

I am so happy for you!!!! Take it easy 


Bhav


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Suzie,

 testing just after midnight   Massive  to you though, so pleased that the bleed didn't come to anything and you've got a  . Keeping everything crossed for you that everything stays put for the next 8 months. Hope they are happy and healthy for you. Keep   hun.

Had my beta done this morning at 8.10 have now an agonising 3 hour wait until I can call in for results . Still no sign of AF though so hopefully a good thing   . Nurse at clinic was cautiously optimistic given all my cramping without a bleed  

Good luck to everyone else testing this week        

Maz x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Susie

Well done.  I know how you feel though about being cautious so justtake it at your own pace.  I still can't celebrate or talk much about my BFP - until I get to maybe the 7.5 week scan Ive got booked for 24th March.  Im having little smiles to myself now and again but the overwhelming feeling is of caution.

Well done, well done, well done!!!  

Sheena xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well done Susie!!!!!!!!
Good luck to everyone else testing today, 
2 days left for me, and one swollen (O)(.) today?


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck for all you ladies testing today.

I am due to test on Friday and the waiting is driving me mad.  Still got slightly sore (.) (.), really constipated (sorry tmi), boobs are a bit veiny but dont know if they usually look like this!

Am having slight af pains (original af was due today).  Keeping my fingers crossed that my af stays away so I can at least get to test day.

Kerryxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wishing you all the best Kerry


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

susie
congratulations & well done,  so lovely to hear some good news,  Take it easy,  I test tomorrow feeling very nervous,  not confident at all,  I will have wine in the fridge in case of bad news.
Maiax


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a quickie to say good luck to everyone testing today    

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi all,

Big congratulations to the ladies who have got a lovely  .

I did a HPT this morning, the pee stick says no.  I have been to have my bloods done to confirm a negative result.  I am disappointed, going to have  a hysteroscopy done to make sure that all is well down there.

Good luck to all ladies who are cycling.

Love Kerri x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd update you all, it's a  for me   Beta test was <5 so absolutely no hope. Suppose I'd best go and get some Tampax in then  

Kerri hun, so sorry to hear it was the same for you today too. Thinking of you 

Good luck to everyone else    

Maz x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MAzv

So sory its wasnt better news for you today

Chris


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

susie congrats on your BFP!

Maz - so sorry to hear it was a BFN.

Kate xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats great news susie  hun and take care of yourself.
So sorry Maz that this go did not work sending lots and lots of    dont give up hope hun love nicky.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

Congratulations to all you   ladies and  's to all those who had a BFN today...I've been there many many times and really know how hard it can be.

Well I tested today and got beta levels done and we too got a  !!! My beta is 1192.3 which I am told is quite strong....it is the earliest of early days for us and we have so far to go till we have a baby in our arms but I know you will know how good this feels to have gone that one more step forward..

Love to all
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
Just wanted to send my best wishes to everyone with a BFP and of course a big glass of wine and cuddle for those with the dreaded BFN our story is still continuing. 
I had a BFP but with spotting. Blood on 16 dpo was 181 but need to confirm its on the up and not on the way down before i can celebrate with non alcoholic chams, 
so right now im neither a BFP or a BFN !


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi gang

Maz, Kerri  I am so sad to learn that you have not been blessed this time. It is a bl**dy hard thing to accept. Unsure of where you are on your mental journey but we can communicate by personal message if you ever want or need to.  

Elle hunny bun, how are you doing ??

Lotsky - good luck with your blood counts  

Mikeygirl - Well done to you.   time ahead

Maia- Good luck for tomorrow   got everything crossed for you

Kerry - hold on there, Friday is not that far away- throwing you some magic 

Sheena - thanks for the well wishes, good luck with your scan. I will pop to the GP next week (holding off this week just in case) and request an early scan.

Baby Maggie- only 36 hours to go - throwing the  

Bhav- thanks for the   have only shared so far with 4 people (tracking my every move since my last 2 attempts) they tell me what to eat, don't stress, take it easy, relax (they stress me more than work). But hey, they love me.


I will post my diary onto 2ww diary section but it's not that exciting and just reiterating alot of what I've shared here

love 
Susie
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya ladies

 for me......it was a clearly obvious double line this morning so I'm thrilled. Just hope it stays put....

Huge   to everyone else who got a BFP.

To everyone who got a BFN, so sorry  

Elle x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Elle

Well Done     . Bet you are on 

Susie
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

OH MY LORD, WELL DONE ALL YOU LUCKY LADIES!!!!!!
I REALLY AM PLEASED FOR ALL YOU LOVELY 5TH MARCH GIRLS.

SO SORRY TO ALL THOSE WITH BFNS, HOPE YOU CAN ALL PICK YOURSELFS UP AND TRY AGAIN 

I AM SOOOOOOOOO TIRED AND AF LIKE I REALLY THINK IM GONNA BE LEFT BEHIND ON THIS THREAD  SO MANY BFPS PLEASE SEND ME SOME BABY DUST GIRLS.


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Baby Maggie

Sending you loads of    

and  

Susie
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

UP AT 6AM feeling SOOOOOOOOOO SICK.
CLEARBLUE DIGITAL SAYS      

Thank you so much ladies for all your support!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Baby Maggie and Elle!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Morning ladies


Mikeygirl, Elle and baby Maggies     for your   I am so happy for you     


      

 to all the ladies who are still due to test..... and     to all the ladies who have had BFN's, I am so sorry...I know what it feels like  I had a BFN last my last cycle. Sending  you all...

   




Today is my test day but I am too     so I am going to wait until tomorrow. No symptoms, no bleeding.... just very dizzy and tired since Friday not sure if that is a good thing...and a few tinges as well.



Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Bhav

I cant believe you are going to wait.  I hope you get the result you want.

I am having a bad day today.  Am convinced af is on way.  Only slight pains but I have a really bad feeling.  Was feeling quite upbeat yesterday and dont know why I have done a complete turn around today.

DH is away this week and comes back on Friday ready for the test at the hospital.  He says that he has a really good feeling but I just dont feel pregnant (but never having been pregnant before I dont know what this feels like)!!

Just the thought of letting DH down and having to go through all this again is filling me with dread.  I just wish Friday would hurry up so I will at least know one way or the other.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

and well done to Mikeygirl, Elle and Babymaggie. Pleased that 5th March ended up a good day for everyone else   Hope you all have a happy and healthy 8+ months.

Bhiv- can't believe that you are holding off   Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Lotsky- poor you I know what it's like to be in limbo (happened to me last cycle). Fingers crossed those levels are rising ones    

Suzie- thanks so much for your message of support hun. Bit better today head wise but still got some way to go   . Hope you are still on   , fingers crossed all goes well for you.

Snowdrop- how you doing today ?  hoe you are hanging in there, it will get better eventually  

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

I know the result will only show what really is. I do feel really positive     but if I am wrong I am not ready to face a BFN. I will pluck up the courage tomorrow and do the test    


Kerry I know how you are feeling hun, I was having a bad say on Sunday looking at pictures of my embies and     . DH is really positive about this so he gets really annoyed if I become negative!!! He will be really disappointed if it doesn't work. My last cycle I had no pains during the 2WW and this time I have had AF type pains on and off.

I believe in my heart that God will answer our prayers   

Bhav


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Girls,
Good luck Bhav


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Baby Maggie

We must be twins or something ey?  Getting so similar symptoms and cycles.  Im am so pleased for you.  Du you know exactly how far gone you are yet?  Im 5 weeks 1 day I think, but not gettingscanned until March as ive had too many upsets before.

Sheena xxx


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Calling Kerry, Calling Kerry

Kerry, why are you thinking that you would be letting DH down



kjones said:


> Just the thought of letting DH down and having to go through all this again is filling me with dread. I just wish Friday would hurry up so I will at least know one way or the other.


You should not be so hard on yourself. There are many factors of infertility and this is such a lottery. Unfortuntately as we women are the incubators, I tend to agree that people do look at the woman as the barrier... but stop it... have some     energy relax.

Susie
xxxx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

HI Lady's lovely to hear so many  ,  unfortunately mine was a ,  this time,  I'm taking a break from this stuff to get myself together & going on holiday,  I wish you all well & hope to see some more BFP when I next check in.
Maiax


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks girls!!!! 
HI Sheena
Only 4 weeks but so happy!!!


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Maia

I am sorry. 
Words are not enough to express how you must be feeling right now

Have a good holiday and take it easy

Susie
XXXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I believe I am letting dh down because our problems are all me.  My husband has a very good sperm count.  He has never said anything about it being my fault and I dont worry about him leaving me but I just wish I could do this one thing for him.

Felt a bit better anyway as the day has gone on.  Still very cautious though!!


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Well Kerry
i can reflect with you as I lost one tube in 2002. It burst with a natural ectopic and had my remaining tube clipped after my 1st IVF treatment was ectopic. I suppose the good thing is is that it not an 'unexplained' infertility and therefore we are fortunate to be able to bypass the tubes

During the 2ww I felt so emotional as I felt if I failed again that I would be a useless human being. Hubbie has said to me right from the outset that he will be by my side wetherwehavea family or not (and I beleive him on that one). My thoughts were so negative but you can't help it but... I had decided before attepmting my 3rd treatment that it would be my last (for the forseeable future). Hubbie and I have been discussing adoption/fostering for the last 6 months and for adoption you have to commit to your new family and therefore no family attempts.

Anyway.. I am babbling on  . Good luck again with your test. All fingers & toes are crossed for you

Susie
xxxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my God I got a        this morning!!!!!! I 1 test and they were both positive!!!!       

I have never ever had a positive result. I am still in shock      but so      as well.

God has answered our prayers!!!!

If I can get here anyone can...all you ladies still waiting to test don't lose hope. I was convinced last night that AF would start I had horrible pains....and I woke up with them this morning as well!!!

I will  be    for all of you.  

  


Bhav


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi maia 

I am so sorry to hear about your  . I know what it feels like, I got a   my last cycle. 
Please don't lose hope.....sending you lots of   . 

Bhav


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Bhiv !!!!!

I am so wonderfully happy for you !!!! I was watching out for your post yesterday (nearly went mad when you said you were waiting   )

  Wooooohoooo for you !!!!

T xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Bhav

Well done you clever girl.  I have been closely watching you since the start cause we had treatment round about the same time and I said to myself yesterday "If Bhav gets a BFP then I will too".  I am sooooooooooooo pleased for you.  I am actually crying now!

I test on Friday and have been convinced that af is coming but you have given me more hope.

Once again well done.  Here's to a happy healthy nine months.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks Ladies!!!


Kerry you will get a BFP.... I am    . You know I still feel like AF is coming....it is so   I just have to be careful, I don't want anything to go wrong along the way.

By the way....I haven't had any bleeding     so don't worry if you don't have any.

Hang in there... 

Bhav


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Bhav-  you must be sooo pleased. Well done on your  . Still can't believe that you waited another day before testing. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8+ months

Maia-  so sorry it didn't work for you either. Hope you and DH are able to enjoy your time out on holiday. Relax, take it easy and take the time for healing. Thinking of you  

Kerry sending you lots of     for Friday

Maz x


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Bhav

A big congrats for riding and surviving the rollercoaster. Bet you are on 

look after yourself

Susie
(Miss Contrary)
xxxxxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just just want to wish all you ladies testing tomorrow best of luck!! I hope you all get a  

Bhav


----------

